# Cherry-Cream Crown Cake (Mrs Bear's Recipe)



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2022)

*Cherry-Cream Crown Cake *(Mrs Bear's Recipe)​


I got another one of Mrs Bear's old Recipes here.
It's not my favorite, but it's in the top 2, right up there with "Shoo Fly Cake".
So I'll do my best in translating her recipe card to my Step by Step, with Pics.


*Ingredients:*
2 packages of Ladyfingers
1- 8 ounce package of softened Cream Cheese
1/2 cup of Sugar
1 pint of Heavy Cream
1 tsp of Vanilla
1- 21 ounce can of Cherry Pie Filling


*Directions:*
Line the sides of a 9” Spring-form pan tightly with about half of the Ladyfingers, with the rounded sides against the pan.

Beat Cheese with Sugar until creamy;  Set aside.

In a large mixing bowl, whip the cream & the Vanilla until stiff.
Gently, but thoroughly fold in cheese mixture until well blended.

Spread a layer of the Mix in the pan, Top with half the remaining lady fingers, laying flat. 
Repeat; Spread with the second layer of cheese mixture. Top with the rest of the lady fingers, laying flat.
Then the last "third" of the Cheese Mixture on top.
Cover & chill overnight—24 hours is even better.

Carefully spoon Cherry Pie Filling over cheese mixture layer.
Chill several hours before serving. Remove sides off Pan, and place on a serving plate.

Enjoy!!!

Bear

Lady Fingers all lined up in the Spring Form Pan:







Rotating fillings with Cheese Mixture & Lady fingers laying flat:






Finish filling:






Remove from Fridge & remove Spring Form Pan:






Spoon Cherry Pie filling on top:






Another View:






Bear's First Helping:   Yuuuummm!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2022)

Now that looks real yummy, John.  I'm thinking that slicing it to serve must be a bit of an ordeal--otherwise, it would look like you just used a serving spoon.  LOL.
I think I'll be finding out soon.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2022)

Awesome! Bet that would be good with strawberries too!! Like!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 31, 2022)

Looks delicous bear (mrs. Bear)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2022)

Wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2022)

Now that's a pie I could sink my teeth into. I love cherry pie in all forms, shapes, and fashions. Has mama bear ever substituted the cheese mixture for more cherry filling in the middle layer?  

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 31, 2022)

Yum!  I like the layers and layers of flavor!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 31, 2022)

Bear...  There ya go again...  here..  Let me remind ya...  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ways-bears-favorite-candy.154430/post-2282888

Showed this to the wife (bad mistake)...  she wants it... 

Gotta say..  when first reading and you said Ladyfingers..  I envisioned Butterfinger (candy bars) for some reason...  So I had candy bars on the brain and was thinking..  How DaHell is he gonna slice this...  Then the pictures came along and seen the Ladyfingers...  LOL...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 31, 2022)

John,
That cake looks scrumptious. 

Stu


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 31, 2022)

That looks awesome Bear! I don’t know if that cake would make it to diner! Saving this for my wife, she’ll love this recipe! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 31, 2022)

That wouldn't last very long at my table


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 31, 2022)

John that’s a beautiful dessert!! I’m sure many will benefit from making that!


----------



## xray (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks absolutely delicious Bear! I think that would crack my top 5 for dessert. I’m gonna get the wife to make this.

Like!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 1, 2022)

I'll take a big slice of that with a cup of coffee. and a nap afterwards!
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2022)

Holy smokes ! I'd make myself sick on that . I bet that's really good .
Fine job on that for sure .




JckDanls 07 said:


> . I envisioned Butterfinger (candy bars) for some reason


My Daughter makes Butterfinger pie . Same method would work for cake too I bet .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Now that looks real yummy, John.  I'm thinking that slicing it to serve must be a bit of an ordeal--otherwise, it would look like you just used a serving spoon.  LOL.
> I think I'll be finding out soon.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
All that time in the Fridge takes care of that slicing problem.
You can't be in too much of a hurry to eat some!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



indaswamp said:


> Awesome! Bet that would be good with strawberries too!! Like!



Thank You Inda!!!
I'm sure it would even be better with Strawberries. If we could get Strawberries like you guys can get down there, I'm sure ours would change to Strawberries.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous bear (mrs. Bear)



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow that looks fantastic!



Thank You Much, Brian!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## ronf (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks delicious.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 1, 2022)

That looks royal, fancy, and super delicious.



 chopsaw
 I must know more about that butterfinger pie.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 2, 2022)

Been off line for awhile now and this is what I come back on to.

John you know me that is right up my ally. Looks fantastic and tasty , Mrs Bear did great, and thanks for the how to

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 2, 2022)

John another winner winner excellent dessert!  Sorry, I am not good a rhyming this early.  That looks delicious, and easy enough for us to try.  We'd most likely try it with Strawberries as well.  Gotta do the numbers to see how it fits into our diets, or not, lol.  Great job and appreciation for your Mrs.for sharing another excellent recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Yum!  I like the layers and layers of flavor!



Thank You Civil !!
Appreciate That !

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Now that's a pie I could sink my teeth into. I love cherry pie in all forms, shapes, and fashions. Has mama bear ever substituted the cheese mixture for more cherry filling in the middle layer?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
If you removed much more of the Cheese Mixture or Fingers, you would have to leave the sides of the Spring Form pan up, because you would lose the integrity of the structure.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Bear...  There ya go again...  here..  Let me remind ya...  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ways-bears-favorite-candy.154430/post-2282888
> 
> Showed this to the wife (bad mistake)...  she wants it...
> 
> Gotta say..  when first reading and you said Ladyfingers..  I envisioned Butterfinger (candy bars) for some reason...  So I had candy bars on the brain and was thinking..  How DaHell is he gonna slice this...  Then the pictures came along and seen the Ladyfingers...  LOL...




Thank You Keith!!
LOL---Those Meltaways are just plain Addictive!!
Appreciate That !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> John,
> That cake looks scrumptious.
> 
> Stu



Thank You Stu!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




bauchjw said:


> That looks awesome Bear! I don’t know if that cake would make it to diner! Saving this for my wife, she’ll love this recipe! Thank you for sharing!



Thank You Jed!!
This one's even easy enough for me!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> That wouldn't last very long at my table



Thank You Rider!!
Yup---The only time she makes things like this is when we are going to have guests---At least Bear Jr, to help make it smaller.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> John that’s a beautiful dessert!! I’m sure many will benefit from making that!



Thank You!!
It is very good !
Appreciate that!

And


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I'll take a big slice of that with a cup of coffee. and a nap afterwards!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like too.

Bear




xray said:


> Looks absolutely delicious Bear! I think that would crack my top 5 for dessert. I’m gonna get the wife to make this.
> 
> Like!



Thank You Xray!!
This one is in my top 2 Cakes.
I'd have to think too hard to rate it among my favorite Desserts.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 3, 2022)

I actually showed this to my wife. And told her that I was buying her a spring form pan. She is in agreement! 

Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2022)

ronf said:


> Looks delicious.



Thank You Ron!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Holy smokes ! I'd make myself sick on that . I bet that's really good .
> Fine job on that for sure .



Thank You Rich!!
Yup---Very tasty!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That looks royal, fancy, and super delicious.



Thank You Sven !!
Appreciate That !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Been off line for awhile now and this is what I come back on to.
> 
> John you know me that is right up my ally. Looks fantastic and tasty , Mrs Bear did great, and thanks for the how to
> 
> David




Thank You David!!
I was thinking about You when We were making this Cake!!
I knew you'd find it & Like it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You David!!
> I was thinking about You when We were making this Cake!!
> I knew you'd find it & Like it !!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...



Yes Bear , I have been in and out of SMF for a couple of weeks or so now.
And when I get on I try to go back and see what I have missed. 

Glad I found this as I can see this being done at some time. Because you know we loved the "Cherry's in the Snow " 
that Mrs. Bear makes. Made a couple of those, big hit here.

  Thought things back to normal here and than a nice winter storm here today. But fishing season started on Friday 
and have not even gone down to the lake . And seen them jumping yesterday....soon I hope


David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> John another winner winner excellent dessert!  Sorry, I am not good a rhyming this early.  That looks delicious, and easy enough for us to try.  We'd most likely try it with Strawberries as well.  Gotta do the numbers to see how it fits into our diets, or not, lol.  Great job and appreciation for your Mrs.for sharing another excellent recipe.




Thank You Mike!!
Might be pretty high up on the calorie list, so better eat small pieces.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I'll take a big slice of that with a cup of coffee. and a nap afterwards!
> Jim



That's Great.
She had hers before we got married, so it's at least 53 years old, and it works Great !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Mike!!
> Might be pretty high up on the calorie list, so better eat small pieces.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



BTW:  For The first 60 years of my life, I never had to worry about Calories or Sodium. However since they screwed up my Kidneys during Open Heart Surgery, in 2012, it's Sodium I gotta watch out for!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 7, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW:  For The first 60 years of my life, I never had to worry about Calories or Sodium. However since they screwed up my Kidneys during Open Heart Surgery, in 2012, it's Sodium I gotta watch out for!
> 
> Bear


I've been having to watch my sodium intake since I was 26 and started Blood Pressure medication.  I used to add salt to everything before even tasting it, lol.  Now, not.


----------

